# Word of the Day: Unplug



## RubyK (Mar 19, 2021)

*unplug*: to temporarily refrain from using electronic devices (such as computers or smartphones)

_Although I love electronic devices, some days my frustration with them makes me wish I could unplug for a week._


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2021)

Before I go to bed, I walk  around the house and unplug anything not needed overnight.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 20, 2021)

When nightfall visits and bath-time is near, I cherish being able to unplug from the day, knowing a restful and relaxing night in bed is upon me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 20, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 155476


It's too bad it isn't as simple as that.


----------

